# Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)



## pünktchen (8. Feb. 2009)

Ihr lieben Leut'

Ein Sonntag wie heute mit starkem Schneefall ist ideal geeignet, um endlich mal meinen Teich vorzustellen.
Als mein zukünftiger Mann und ich (wir werden am 19. september 2009 heiraten  ) im Herbst unser Häuschen mit einem Anbau erweiterten, stand fest, dass wir auch gleich ein grösseres Loch ausbuddeln lassen wollten, um endlich den Traum eines kleinen Schwimmteiches zu verwirklichen. Die Wände des Schwimmbereiches liessen wir ausbetonieren.
Leider brach der Winter so früh ein, dass wir bis zum Frühjahr 2006 warten mussten, um das ausgebaggerte Loch in einen Teich zu verwandeln.

 

 


Wir haben einige Bücher gelesen und unseren Teich in Eigenregie gebaut. Unser Garten weist starke Hanglage auf, so dass wir uns entschieden, den Teich auf zwei Ebenen zu bauen, den kleineren Regenerationsbereich oben, etwa 9 m2 und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 80 cm, den grösseren Bade-, bzw. Schwimmteich unten, etwa 25 m2 und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1.50 m, verbunden mit einem kleinen Bachlauf. 
Die Gruben wurden mit schwarzer Folie bedeckt, die Randzonen gebildet. 
An einem schönen Maitag wurde das Wasser eingelassen und die Randzonen bepflanzt.
Und so sieht das ganze vom Balkon aus fotogarfiert:

 

Unser Teich soll möglichst natürlich sein, als einziges technisches Mittel haben wir eine Umwälzpumpe eingesetzt, die das Wasser vom Schwimmteich nach oben in den Regenerationsteich pumpt. 

Im Sommer 2006 konnten wir der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und haben 3 Blauorfen, 5 Elritzen und 12 __ Moderlieschen im Schwimmteich eingesetzt. Der Bestand reduzierte sich täglich - wir hatten nicht mit unseren und den Nachbarskatzen gerechnet, die offenbar sich einen Spass daraus machten, möglichst viele silbrige Fischchen aus dem Wasser zu fischen. Es blieben nur die 3 Blauorfen übrig - damit sie sich nicht einsam fühlten, haben wir 5 Goldorfen und 4 Rotfedern gekauft und eingesetzt, aber erst nachdem wir ein Zäunchen bei den gefährdeten Stellen um den Teich errichtet hatten. Seither haben wir keine Verluste mehr zu beklagen - eher das Gegenteil trifft zu: Die Rotfedern haben für Nachwuchs gesorgt, etwa 150 an der Zahl, und auch der __ Graureiher, den wir mehrere Male gesichtet haben, hat den Bestand nicht (merklich) dezimiert.

 

Wir haben grossen Freude an unserem Teich und geniessen ihn in vollen Zügen:

 
 
 
 

Auch im Winter zeigt sich der Teich reizvoll, mit Spuren verschiedener Tiere auf dem Eis:

 
 

In diesem Winter versinkt ja alles im Schnee:

 

Weitere Gäste an unserem Teich:

 
 

Sogar ein Eichelhäher hat bei uns gebadet, leider war der Fotoapparat nicht zur Stelle...

Weitere Impressionen unseres Teiches:

 
 

So, das wär's in etwa zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt - wir warten nun sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling, auf dass der Teich endlich seine dicke Eisschicht los wird und alles wieder spriesst und schwadert. 

Einen herzlichen Gruss aus der Schweiz
Pünktchen


----------



## Moeppy (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Pünktchen.

Wow! 
Sieht wirklich klasse aus!
Gefällt mir sehr gut eure Kombi aus Schwimm- und Naturteich.


Liebe Grüße,
Uli


----------



## zickenkind (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Pünktchen,

sieht echt klasse aus. aber wer besucht denn so fleissig euren teich im winter??  katze, hund .....  hoffentlich bekommt der besucher auch mit wenn die eisdecke dünner wird.

73 michael


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Pünktchen 

Das ist ja eine gelungene Vorstellung 
Und so viele schöne Fotos die wir so lieben .
Ist ja echt Klasse geworden Euer Schwimmteich . Auch das mit dem extra Pflanzenteich zur Regeneration find ich Klasse. 
Dann werden wir ja jetzt öfters von Euch hören .

Lg
axel


----------



## pünktchen (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Was wir bis jetzt an Tieren beim Trinken und Baden gesehen haben:

Katzen (Trinken)
verschiedene Vögel (Trinken und Baden). Der Gimpel, auch Dompfaff genannt, badete letzte Woche bei ca. 0 Grad Luft- und ca. 4 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Vermutete Besucher: Marder und Iltis (wurden beide im Sommer gesichtet, verdächtige Spuren auch im Schnee).

Die Eisdecke ist sehr dick, bis die wieder aufgetaut ist, dauert es ein Weilchen. Falls ein Tier einbrechen sollte, ist das sicherlich kein Problem, fast überall geeignete Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten.

Unser Kater Rubino ist auch mal eingebrochen und hat sich dann klatschnass bei uns beklagt...

Liebe Grüsse
Sabine


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

:willkommen Pünktchen

das ist aber ein wunderschöner Teich
bzw es ist fast eine kleine Teichlandschaft.
tolle Bilder, dafür vielen Dank .

liebe grüße 
ulla


----------



## elkop (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

einfach traumhaft, deine anlage
der neid könnt einen fressen, wenn ich an meine latschn denke. aber für was größeres fehlt mir leider einfach der platz

liebe grüße 
elke


----------



## pünktchen (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

hallo Elke

Nun, unser Grundstück inkl. Haus beträgt nur 502 m2, das ist nicht wirklich viel, und erst noch in Hanglage... 
Wir haben dafür absolut nirgends Rasen angesät.
Aber es freut mich natürlich, wenn es dir gefällt. 
Und wenn du zufällig mal in die Schweiz nach Bern kommen solltest, so komm' uns doch besuchen, Köniz liegt gleich nebenan.

Es Grüessli
sabine

PS. Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die sich mal in unsere Gegend  verirren.


----------



## HaMaKi (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Elke,

tolle Idee und wunderschön umgesetzt, eure 2 Teiche! 
Danke für die schönen Bilder (tut gerade in der trüben Winterzeit so richtig gut).

Viele Grüsse  Marita


----------



## elkop (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

 pünktchen, sollte das mal der fall sein, dann komme ich wirklich.
unser grundstück ist auch hanglage, terrassenförmig angelegt, nur rund ums haus ist ein relativ schmaler streifen gerade. aber vor dem Haus, da wo jetzt die wäschespinne steht, daaaaaaaaa wär platz... werd das mal meinem liebsten versuchen, schmackhaft zu machen. den hab ich mit meinem teichfimmel schon ein bissl infiziert:evil

lg elke


----------



## koimen (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Sabine
:Willkommen2 bei den Teichfanatikern!
Gratuliere zum gelungenen Teich mit schönen Bildern!!! Viel Spass weiterhin.

u es Gaffi chumi mau gärn go ne.....


----------



## SUI (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pünktchen's Teich in Köniz (CH)*

Hallo Pücktchen
DI alag wo du do hesch boud isch sehr glungä supper kompliment!!!!!
Ig sui


----------

